# Audi TT 225hp brakes?



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

What type of brake set-up does the 225hp TT use? Do the calipers use single or dual pistons? Who sells the calipers for a good price?


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT 225hp brakes? (Feanor)*

They are the same calipers (esssentially) and the mk4 11.3 caliper. They are single piston. I think ECS has decent prices so maybe try there. The rear caliper is a bit different from the regular mk4, but the 337/20th/GLI/R32 have the same calipers in th rear. Try to find rear calipres from the FWD versions as I have heard that the AWD is a bit different.


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 225hp brakes? (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_They are the same calipers (esssentially) and the mk4 11.3 caliper. They are single piston. I think ECS has decent prices so maybe try there. The rear caliper is a bit different from the regular mk4, but the 337/20th/GLI/R32 have the same calipers in th rear. Try to find rear calipres from the FWD versions as I have heard that the AWD is a bit different. 

ECS tuning had some Golf 24v VR6 MKIV calipers on sale for $69.00. I'm not sure if that is a good deal or not.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT 225hp brakes? (Feanor)*

MkIV brake combos for production vehicles (including most European models):
R32/TT-3.2/NB-RSi: 13.1" front, 10.1" rear
TT-225HP/20AE/337/25AE/GLI/NB-VR5: 12.3" front, 10.1" rear
TT-180HP: 12.3" front, 9.1" rear
VR6/1.8T 11.3" front, 9.1" rear
1.6/2.0/TDI: 11.0" front, 9.1" rear
1.4: 10.1" front, 9.1" rear
9.1" are solid, all others are vented. 13.1" rotors have curved vanes.
All associated calipers are single-piston design except 13.1" which are dual-piston.


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 225hp brakes? (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
All associated calipers are single-piston design except 13.1" which are dual-piston.

Don't you need 18" wheels to run the R32 brake kits?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT 225hp brakes? (Feanor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feanor* »_Don't you need 18" wheels to run the R32 brake kits?

I beleive some 17" wheels will fit. A lot will fit with spacers. But yeah in general its best to use 18" wheels for those massive rotors and calipers!


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT 225hp brakes? (phatvw)*

A few of the OEM 17s will fit though. If you go for R32 brakes Id seriously consider a real full size spare. If youve ever had to swap the back wheel to the front and then put a spare on the back youll understand. I had to pull that move in the pouring rain with an OEM jack that was a lot less than safe.


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 225hp brakes? (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_A few of the OEM 17s will fit though. If you go for R32 brakes Id seriously consider a real full size spare. If youve ever had to swap the back wheel to the front and then put a spare on the back youll understand. I had to pull that move in the pouring rain with an OEM jack that was a lot less than safe. 

LOL. You stole my idea! Who sells complete R32 kits?


----------



## 01 Wolfsburg (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT 225hp brakes? (Feanor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feanor* »_
LOL. You stole my idea! Who sells complete R32 kits?

Autotech and http://www.parts4vw.com


----------

